# Что вы думаете об инструментах фабрики Е.Гусарова?



## БАЯННЫЙ МАСТЕР (9 Сен 2011)

Друзья, в течении многих лет мне довелось работать с различными концертными баянами, но такого "чуда" (извините за выражение), как "Юпитер" Гусарова я не встречал! Имею много, что сказать о них, но хотелось бы узнать ваше мнение: как мастеров, так и исполнителей. С какими проблемами вы сталкивались и т.д. " Гусаровскими люкс-шедеврами" сегодня никого не удивишь, но хотелось бы рассмотреть данную картину в реальности.


----------



## ze_go (10 Сен 2011)

ну, то, что эти баяны по-большому ничего общего (кроме названия) с "Юпитером" (то, что мы знаем как "Юпитер", т.е. инструмент фабрики С.Баринова) не имеют - это не для кого ни секрет. отсюда все вытекающие из этого обстоятельства проблемы - ногами набранные механики, корпуса из фанеры, "аккорд" Made in China. да можно просто послушать звучание этих с позволения сказать "Юпитеров" на YouToube - имеющий уши да услышит.


----------



## Михаил Леонтьев (11 Сен 2011)

http://www.bayanjupiter.ru/
это вот эти?


----------



## bayanistka (11 Сен 2011)

так точно, они самые...


----------



## Старков (11 Сен 2011)

Что-то не могу найти на Ютубе гусаровских Юпитеров послушать,может поделитесь ссылочкой?


----------



## Dani (11 Сен 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YfEAvP6ba_A


----------



## Jupiter (11 Сен 2011)

Dani писал:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YfEAvP6ba_A


Это Володя Кириленко ( http://www.bajan.ru/index_soubory/lidi.htm ) и у него баян Бариновской фабрики,с аккордом Гусева(Не путать Гусарова..). Если бы Гусаров хоть один такой инструмент сделал,то я бы ему в ноги поклонился..Но не встречал пока...


----------



## ze_go (11 Сен 2011)

http://www.1tv.ru/sprojects_utro_video/si33/p27124
вот ролик, как делают баяны у Гусарова, там есть и фрагменты звучания этих "шедевров", до Бариновских далековато. 
(хотя сам Гусаров говорит хорошо)


----------



## Jupiter (11 Сен 2011)

А здесь,в первом ролике ,Гусев и Чернов. 
http://www.bajan.ru/ , http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WVYgvdAvgRw 
Это в старом помещении. Сейчас помещение попросторнее,

ze_go писал:


> (хотя сам Гусаров говорит хорошо)


Да,говорит правильно, немного высокомерно- рынок этого требует...Ещё бы качества на серийники бы...Один -два баяна можно сделуть супер звук и всё остальное. Но,кстати, иллюстрант неудачно показал звук. Фагот прямой,как доска, а гобой или кларнет(не понятно что,скорее всего оба) прозвучали как Рубин. Трудно судить: баян всегда в записи теряет.Его только "в живую" надо слушать...
Беда в том,что из ведущих исполнителей я не помню кого то с Гусаровским баяном. 
Ну разве что вот этот номер: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ag9b5rsBzNk 
Вот звук Гусаровского инструмента


----------



## bombastic (11 Сен 2011)

тактирующий дирижер и икающий баян =0


----------



## ARikS (11 Сен 2011)

На обоих фабриках Юпитер работают мастера в прошлом одной фабрики К инструментам тех лет не было серьёзных нареканий Так что могло измениться?
Тем более стал бы Липс доверять ставить аккорд на свой Пиджини мастера гусаровской фабрики просто так?


----------



## ze_go (11 Сен 2011)

ARikS писал:


> Тем более стал бы Липс доверять ставить аккорд на свой Пиджини мастера гусаровской фабрики просто так?



Чернов и Гусев не работают на фабрике Гусарова, из наклёпщиков их уровня у Гусарова работает А. Гаврилин. Поэтому Липсу мастера "гусаровской фабрики" ничего не делали


----------



## ARikS (11 Сен 2011)

ze_go писал:


> Чернов и Гусев не работают на фабрике Гусарова, из наклёпщиков их уровня у Гусарова работает А. Гаврилин. Поэтому Липсу мастера "гусаровской фабрики" ничего не делали


На сайте у Баринова написано что аккорд у Липса ставил Гаврилин


----------



## ze_go (11 Сен 2011)

Значит Гаврилин работает на 2 фабрики, потому что М.Бурлакову на баян аккорд клепал Гаврилин, а механики Васильева


----------



## БАЯННЫЙ МАСТЕР (11 Сен 2011)

Мне кажется, что на Гусаровских баянах и поролон там стоит какой-то дешёвый, через лет 3-5 может уже посыпаться, ( и это при цене ок. 2 Евро за кв. м. нормального качественного поролона), лучше бы ставили фетр, да и не позорились! Да и лайка там тоже подозрительная, и не известно каким клеем клеят. Наверное, скоро вообще перейдут на дермонтин вместо кожи! Да и то заказывать будут из Шанхая...


----------



## Jupiter (12 Сен 2011)

ARikS писал:


> На сайте у Баринова написано что аккорд у Липса ставил Гаврилин


Гаврилин работает отдельно - у него своя контора...Если ему заказывают аккорд - он делает. Уровень аккордов Гаврилина резко упал: он теперь делает итальянцам,в основном. Гусаров тоже почти у него не покупает: дорого просит Гаврилин. Баринов имеет минимум 6 наклёпщиков уровня Гаврилина. Причём, это не учитывая монстров,которые гораздо выше котируются чем Гаврилин.

у Липса НЕ СТОИТ УЖЕ АККОРД ГАВРИЛИНА- он его поменял у Баринова. Кстати, Гаврилин НЕ СТАВИТ АККОРДЫ- он только их изготавливает.А ставили Липсу на фабрике Баринова аккорд. "Подгоняли" и прочее. Резонаторы сначала делаются а уж потом по ним аккорд. 
Так что ze_go прав: Гусаров "приклеелся" к имени Гаврилина. Реклама- двигатель торговли. 
Спросити Фридриха Робертовича: он Вам ответит...

ze_go писал:


> (хотя сам Гусаров говорит хорошо)


Я думаю,что слишком форумчане много говорят о инструментах Гусарова. Антиреклама порой действует лучше активной пропаганды:. Эти инструменты не стоят того,что бы на их обсуждение тратили столько времени. Кто хочет- покупайте. Дело вкуса...


----------



## Аскольд Мясов (12 Сен 2011)

А не заняться ли Вам делом, дорогие господа? Перемывание костей, это не очень хорошее качество! Это же надо столько "натошнить". Оставьте в покое Гусарова! Не нравится не покупайте! Человек на фабрике наверное не хот-доги лепит, а работает! Тут конечно легко говорить...


----------



## БАЯННЫЙ МАСТЕР (13 Сен 2011)

Аскольд Мясов, 

я открыл эту насущную и наболевшую тему с целью внести ясность и дать форумчанам рассмотреть , что же в реальности представляют из себя инструменты фабрики Гусарова. Каждому здесь дана возможность высказать своё, не только профессионально-музыкальное, но и личное мнение. Если у вас есть нечто выложить на форуме , например, в защиту Гусаровской продукции, то пожалуйста пишите. Пока все посты выше ведутся по теме, или же очень близко к теме. В музыкальном , а о особенно в нашем русском баянном мире, постоянно возникает множество спорных вопросов, порою неразрешимых дилемм. Для этого и создан форум, А что в споре рождается истина, то и это отчасти работает. Поэтому, просьба ко всем: ПИСАТЬ ПО ТЕМЕ!


----------



## НГП (14 Сен 2011)

Аскольд Мясов писал:


> Человек на фабрике наверное не хот-доги лепит, а работает!


Совершенно верно!
Вот свежее интервью Гусарова: 
http://poigarmonika.ru/statyi/267-interview-e-gusarova-dlya-saita-poi-garmonika.
html


----------



## Jupiter (14 Сен 2011)

НГП писал:


> Вот свежее интервью Гусарова:



Да говорить красиво и правильно многие сейчас могут. Да "заливать" тоже многие могут.400 инструментов в год? Это же ширпотреб корейский...Зачем его то включать в "актив"?
Вот корейцам и пусть "пудрит мозги". Нам то баяны нужны хорошие а не Гусаровский бизнесс-план...
400 инструментов в год- это объём Bugari Armando. 
Что то я не видел,что бы на Гусаровских Юпитерах концертисты играли...


----------



## server (15 Сен 2011)

В конце концов, давайте все вещи называть своими именами! Я уверен, что если Гусарову конкретно указать на его недоработки (а они есть у всех фабрик без исключения и у наших, и у итальянцев тоже) то он абсолютно адекватен и нормально на все отреагирует. А вот вы наберитесь смелости и назовитесь кто вы конкретно! БАЯННЫХ МАСТЕРОВ очень много, и объективная дискуссия на эту тему будет возможна, когда вы будете "поносить" от СВОЕГО имени, поливать грязью все могут, но не все могут держать ответ за сказанное! Сервер Абкеримов


----------



## Peter Stetsyuk (15 Сен 2011)

server писал:


> В конце концов, давайте все вещи называть своими именами! Я уверен, что если Гусарову конкретно указать на его недоработки (а они есть у всех фабрик без исключения и у наших, и у итальянцев тоже) то он абсолютно адекватен и нормально на все отреагирует. А вот вы наберитесь смелости и назовитесь кто вы конкретно! БАЯННЫХ МАСТЕРОВ очень много, и объективная дискуссия на эту тему будет возможна, когда вы будете "поносить" от СВОЕГО имени, поливать грязью все могут, но не все могут держать ответ за сказанное! Сервер Абкеримов


Поддерживаю на все 100% !


----------



## Jupiter (15 Сен 2011)

server писал:


> а они есть у всех фабрик без исключения и у наших, и у итальянцев тоже


Дорогой Сервер! Не идёт разговор о браке,как таковом - и у Бариновской фабрики и у Бугари и у остальных итальянцев этого брака пруд-пруди. Конечный результат и сравнение баяна Юпитер с другими брэндами важно. Два Юпитера /производителя, а судят как о одном инструменте в целом,по имени. Не знаю БАЯННОГО МАСТЕРА,но тема поста актуальна. Я знаю,что Гусаров,вернее его фабрика,если "стоять над душой",тоже может сделать приличный инструмент.И они есть.Но ,в основном, его баяны- это только название. Если бы мне не пришлось лично держать в руках их, причём инструменты "до корейского сотрудничества", то я бы не участвовал в этом разговоре. Ради Бога, пусть делает Гусаров,но делает соответственно имени- баян Юпитер. А то получается? аккорд хороший,но механика как трактор. Причём,если Баринов практически лтквидироапл проблемы с левой механикой,то у Гусарова с "корейским сотрудничеством" появилась проблема и с правой механикой: ведь достаточно открыть заднюю крышку грифа и сразу видно всё...Пружины из проволоки,которая идёт на обмотку упаковки крупных станков. КСТАТИ,КОНСТРУКЦИЯ ИХ УСТАНОВКИ ДОВОЛЬНА ПРОСТА- пружины даже не зафиксированы и иногда выстреливают, толшина этой пружинки минимум в два раза превышает "итальяно-бариновскую" норму. 
Клапана,вернее их основания,Гусаров для удешевления начал лет 5 назад делать пластмассовые. Но то ли пластмасса не качественная, то ли не продумана система установки: при температуре свыше 25 градосов они взаимодействуют каким то образом с голосовой частьб и звук ,даже Гаврилинского аккорда,начинает напоминать визжание пилы. 
Да Бог с ним,с Гусаровым и его 400 инструментами в год. 
За Юпитер обидно. Это ведь ЭПОХА.
с УВАЖЕНИЕМ 
Nik Petruk
Czech Republic


----------



## server (16 Сен 2011)

Дорогой Николай! Вы ведь в курсе, что с Бариновым у меня лично очень добрые приятельские отношения, но я с почтением отношусь как к нему, так и к Гусарову, ибо как бы там ни было, все они, пусть и с ошибками, но делают Великое Дело. Когда то "Песняров" стало больше, чем самих участников этой легендарной группы, но все они разные, хотя поют одни и те же песни и с разным уровнем исполнения. И ничего с этим не поделаешь. А придумать знаки отличия даже с одинаковым названием, если задаться желанием, не составит ни для кого никакой проблемы. 
Вы совершенно правы, Николай, тема действительно очень актуальная. У меня совсем недавно тоже были проблемы с одной известной старинной итальянской фабрикой, и они, к большому моему сожалению, не услышали моих претензий. Точно знаю, что с этой "конторой" больше дел иметь не буду. 
Но речь не об этом. Я всего лишь хочу, чтобы у Баянного мастера и иже с ним появились конкретные имена, в конце концов, разве настоящий Мастер будет общаться под псевдонимом?! Повторюсь - не сомневаюсь в том, что Гусаров абсолютно адекватно среагирует на все замечания по поводу инструментов его производства. 
Честь имею, Сервер Абкеримов


----------



## Новиков Игорь (16 Сен 2011)

И что дальше ? Ну напишут ребята свои имена и господин Гусаров срочно и адекватно среагирует ? Ну -ну... Ребята,напишите побыстрее и качество инструментов фабрики господина Гусарова резко вырастет ! Свежо предание.. Забыл сказать,что личных отношений не имел и не имею ни с г-ном Бариновым ни с г-ном Гусаровым, я просто,обычный баянист.Институт заканчивал(это сейчас Академии и Университеты)на баяне Юпитере производства фабрики им.Советской Армии - ну не было тогда ,ни Баринова ни Гусарова,был баян Юпитер-просто мечта !Мечта,потому,что играл на чужом, институтском, а своей была Поляна-с ней и не расстаюсь до сих пор.А что г-н Сервер так здорово играет на Юпитере и прочих баянах,что вступил в этот разговор ? Уж очень сомневаюсь !Или здесь какая то другая составляющая присутствует ? К слову,всегда пишу от своего имени.


----------



## bayanistka (22 Сен 2011)

Лет 5-6 назад В. Семёнов приезжал в Вашингтон. Сольную программу исполнял на Пиджини. После концерта мой американский коллега Джим пригласил его к себе домой на обед по случаю таких редких гостей. За столом разговорились, речь пошла за баяны, какие лучше. Так вот, Джим спросил Семёнова, что он думает про Гусаровские баяны, на что Семёнов ответил, не долго думая: "...это не баяны, а г---о!..." (И это высказал образованный Музыкант! Я процитировал его ответ в точности). Сами понимаете, из какого корейского "люксового"
г---на лепят , причём. по 400 струментов в год!


----------



## sim (23 Сен 2011)

Насколько я знаю, зарегистрированы два торговых знака Гусарова и Баринова : "Юпитер" и "Баян Юпитер". Но скорее всего ошибаюсь. Кто точно знает эту информацию? И кто первым зарегистрировал?


----------



## server (23 Сен 2011)

*Новиков Игорь*, Не имею ни малейшего желания, а главное - времени полемизировать с Вами, господин Игорь, есть ли какая то другая "составляющая" или нет - Ваши беспочвенные домыслы, да и в конце концов не Ваше дело. Каждый имеет право на свое мнение, и я никого не собираюсь агитировать и переубеждать. Хорошие человеческие отношения как с Бариновым, так и Гусаровым, не замешанные ни на каких "составляющих", побудили меня ответить на нападки безымянного автора, только и всего.
До бизнеса вышеназванных мастеров мне нет никакого дела. Вы правы, на баяне я действительно играю не здорово, потому что всю свою жизнь был и остаюсь аккордеонистом, и по многочисленным отзывам у меня не совсем плохо это получается. Жаль, что Вы не в курсе, но это Ваше право. Не хочу переводить дискуссию в перепалку, не касающуюся ее темы, пусть баянисты сами выясняют, что плохо, а что хорошо, я всего лишь призываю к корректности в общении. Искренне желаю всем баянистам играть на хороших инструментах и для себя лично считаю данную тему закрытой.


----------



## Новиков Игорь (23 Сен 2011)

*server*,
Жаль, что Вы не в курсе, но это Ваше право. 


Ну почему же не в курсе,лет 12 назад даже был на Вашем концерте в ДМШ № 84.


----------



## Jupiter (23 Сен 2011)

sim писал:


> Насколько я знаю, зарегистрированы два торговых знака Гусарова и Баринова : "Юпитер" и "Баян Юпитер". Но скорее всего ошибаюсь. Кто точно знает эту информацию? И кто первым зарегистрировал?


OOO"Bajan Jupiter" Barinov S.M. -1992 GOD
OOO"Yupiter" Gusarov -1994 god"


----------



## sanatchi (23 Сен 2011)

Новиков Игорь писал:


> я просто,обычный баянист.Институт заканчивал на баяне Юпитере. .. играл на чужом, институтском, а своей была Поляна-с ней и не расстаюсь до сих пор.А что г-н Сервер так здорово играет на Юпитере и прочих баянах,что вступил в этот разговор ? Уж очень сомневаюсь !Или здесь какая то другая составляющая присутствует ?



Судя по вашему сообщению, г-н *Новиков Игорь*, на своем "творческом пути" вы тесно соприкоснулись лишь с двумя инструментами. Поверьте, это никак не сопоставимо с тем количеством инструментов на которых *server* занимался, выступал и до сих пор выступает как солист. Кстати на концертных площадках мирового значения! Учитывая такой профессиональный опыт аккордеониста, можно довериться его слуховой базе, на основе которой и дается оценка качества баянов(родственных аккордеону по конструкции и звуковой природе). А в разговор, я считаю, *server* вступает, на правах "Золотой аккордеон России"(как известно такую оценку ему дал известный аккордеонист и композитор Юрий Пешков). Считаю(и не только я, а море его поклонников), что *server* своим искусством в полной мере подтверждает эту оценку. Еще знаю точно, что единственная составляющая в суждениях *servera* это редкая, для многих людей, черта характера - ОБЪЕКТИВНОСТЬ. И если он оценивал бы инструменты Гусарова, то не сомневаюсь, что была бы дана достаточно объективная и профессиональная оценка, присущая интеллигентному человеку с искренним сердцем и внутренней культурой. А та "составляющая" которую имели в виду вы, пусть останется при вас. Желаю всего хорошего.


----------



## svetlana ochkasova (23 Сен 2011)

Похоже, что Вы, господин Игорь Новиков, на своём «творческом пути» не только не встретились со своим инструментом, но и давно потерялись в музыкальном мире. Сожалею, что Вы не знаете современного МУЗЫКАЛЬНОГО ОЛИМПА.
С.М. Абкеримов по праву, достоинству и высокому профессионализму занимает на нём одно из первых мест. 
И то, что он обратил на вас внимание, уже для вас много. Просто это тот человек, который не может терпеть фальши, и пройти мимо бестактности.
При всём своём высоком положении, Сервер Месутович остаётся порядочным, интеллигентным и преданным своему делу мастером.
Хочу обратить ваше внимание ещё и на то, что сегодня вы можете попасть на сольные концерты С.М. Абкеримова не только в Московский Международный Дом музыки, но и услышать выступления Сервера Месутовича, правда, очень редко, в силу своей загруженности, в музыкальных школах.
А, если повезёт, попасть и на его мастер классы (на последний приехали преподаватели со всей России). Сервер Месутович всегда привозит с собой своих учеников – ГНЕСИНЦЕВ, для прохождения и совершенствования ими навыков концертной практики, а потом и сам берёт в руки любимый инструмент. Только играет он в музыкальных школах, надеюсь, что вам это понятно, совсем не ради гонораров… 
Музыкальную культуру прививает нашим детям, родителям и нам – учителям! 
Мне искренне вас жаль, именно потому, что вы уже целых 12 лет не слышали волшебные звуки «Золотого аккордеона России».


----------



## БАЯННЫЙ МАСТЕР (23 Сен 2011)

Талант и доблесть Сервера Абкеримова пусть остануться при нём. Он сам за себя скажет. А вообще, он имеет какое непосредственное отношение к Гусаровской продукции? Знаком ли он со всеми тонкостями производственноно процесса? У него что, большой опыт работы в плане модернизации инструмента и его составляющих компонентов?
Играть на сцене это одно, а делать качественные, надёжные баяны- другое, что не мало важно для каждого исполнителя...


----------



## sanatchi (23 Сен 2011)

Наверное не следует забывать, что музыкальные инструменты и нотные знаки приобретают свою полноценную жизнь лишь в руках хороших музыкантов-исполнителей. Без них музыкальный инструмент (извините за такое сравнение) - мебель, украшение интерьера, а музыкальное произведение - нотные знаки нанесенные на бумагу, не более. Поэтому *для мастера тоже должно быть немаловажным мнение хорошего исполнителя об инструменте*. И вовсе не обязательно исполнителю быть модернизатором инструмента. Ему достаточно иметь хороший слух и чувствительные пальцы, чтобы дать оценку инструменту. Ну, а что касается тонкостей производственного процесса, то насколько я знаю, Сервер Абкеримов знаком с ними не понаслышке. Он неоднократно бывал на фабриках по изготовлению муз. инструментов ведущих итальянских фирм,где и знакомился непосредственно с процессом изготовления клавишных и кнопочных аккордеонов.


----------



## zet10 (23 Сен 2011)

svetlana ochkasova писал:


> Похоже, что Вы, господин Игорь Новиков, на своём «творческом пути» не только не встретились со своим инструментом, но и давно потерялись в музыкальном мире. Сожалею, что Вы не знаете современного МУЗЫКАЛЬНОГО ОЛИМПА.


Встретился и не потерялся и знает Музыкальный Олимп думаю не хуже чем Вы,может быть даже лучше! Насколько я знаю ,многие из его учеников поступают и в Уч.Гнесиных и в Шнитке!ЭТО ЧЕЛОВЕК В ВЫСШЕЙ СТЕПЕНИ АДЕКВАТНОСТИ И ПРОФЕССИОНАЛИЗМА!svetlana ochkasova писал:


> И то, что он обратил на вас внимание, уже для вас много.


Это Как понять? Специально для Вас. .." Не создавай себе кумира".svetlana ochkasova писал:


> Сервер Месутович остаётся порядочным, интеллигентным и преданным своему делу мастером


Совершено с Вами согласен!Знаю Сервера с Институтских лет и могу констатировать что это порядочный,честный,любящий и преданый своему делу человек( кстати Игорь Новиков тоже)
Какой смысл друг друга поносить?Надо друг друга поддерживать уважаемые коллеги!А это согласитесть тоже большое исскуство!
Я думаю что тема исчерпана и ее можно закрыть!Баринов и Гусаров это трудяги и делают свое дело как умеют!Фабрики работают,а значит дело они знают свое добротно,вопросы конкуренции это тема отдельная...

Ну а если есть Мастера которые со мной не согласны и готовы предложить что-то более совершенное чем фабрика Гусарова,а тем более Баринова,готов с удовольствием помочь в начинаниях!


----------



## Jupiter (24 Сен 2011)

БАЯННЫЙ МАСТЕР писал:


> У него что, большой опыт работы в плане модернизации инструмента и его составляющих компонентов?


Это Вы зря, не подумавши написали. Как раз он,Server, принимает очень деятельное участие в разработке и модернизации как итальянских аккордеонов,так и совместных моделей с Юпитером( может и обеих фирм, но то что с Бариновым- это точно).
И именно Сервер "висит над душой" изготовителей "и следит за модернизацией и качеством". Разговор то он вёл о том,что ЛЮБАЯ ФАБРИКА должна прислушаться к пожеланию заказчика. А разговор перевели на отдельные личности...
Думаю,Zet10 ПРАВ: начинается разговор не по теме...и поэтому лучше закрыть.Зачем же обижать друг друга из за непонимания.Говорили о Гусарове а начали склонять и Игоря и Сервера.


----------



## Новиков Игорь (24 Сен 2011)

Уважаемые господа баянисты и аккордеонисты ! Полностью поддерживаю точку зрения своих коллег о закрытии темы.Мой жизненный опыт позволяет ответить на любое высказывание ,да вот только не всегда это совпадает с "генеральной линией партии",а значит повлечет за собой ненужные споры и т.д и т.п. Мы же не в Российской Гос.Думе находимся! Предлагаю тему закрыть.Кстати , первым с этим предложением выступил уважаемый г-н Сервер.


----------



## БАЯННЫЙ МАСТЕР (24 Сен 2011)

Прошу прощения у Сервера. Не хотел обидеть. Действительно, эта тема болезненна, и запрос на закрытиие темы отправлен. Играйте на том, что вам нравится, а главное, что по душе! Но помним называть вещи своими именами!


----------



## hrustalev.vladislaw (26 Окт 2011)

В нашем ВУЗЕ ,так уж получилось,по тендеру ,вне всякого желания педагогов присылают нам 2 Юпитера А-ЛЯ Гусаровские.Прошло 3 месяца-один встал намертво-правая цепляет рычаг об рычаг,колодка регистровая заедает."23 голоса сломаны,ну не говорю про настройку-были изначально расстроены.Сам настройщик,но такой халтуры в те Брежневские годы небыло.Ректор наш все ищет виновного,кого наказать за то ,что такие баяны приобрели.Сегодня им 2,5 года оба на складе пыляться -сломаны,договорились с цивилизованной фабрикой о ремонте.Вобщим товарищи перед тем как выставлятьзаявку на торги по приобретению баянов -думайте -нужны-ли вам наши проблемы! Не поддерживайте Корейско -Гусаровский баянопром


----------



## ze_go (26 Окт 2011)

hrustalev.vladislaw писал:


> В нашем ВУЗЕ


 сударь, Вы как-то определитесь. то ли Вы в ВУЗЕ мастер, то ли на "фабрике" педагог...


----------



## zet10 (26 Окт 2011)

hrustalev.vladislaw писал:


> Ректор наш все ищет виновного,кого наказать за то ,что такие баяны приобрели.


Смешно читать,детский сад))...это что за ВуЗ где такие спецы работают,начиная с выскочки настройщика и заканчивая справедливым ректором который "якобы ни причем")).?...
Наверняка ректор в доле был))...


----------



## Alex KZ (6 Мар 2014)

Добрый день, уважаемые форумчане.
Тема закрыта или её можно "приподнять" на время.
Изменилось ли качество инструментов Гусарова Е.И. в лучшую сторону с октября 2011 года? Или всё на прежнем уровне?
Спасибо.
С уважением, Александр.


----------



## Павлов (6 Мар 2014)

Купили в музыкальную школу детский готово-выборный Юпитер. У него отломился рычаг в правой клавиатуре. Разобрав его, увидели что в всех рычагах просверлены отверстия под пружины самым безалаберным способом - а именно, не сбоку, а прямо. Т.е. в центре каждый рычаг толщиной в 3 мм просверлен насквозь по ширине!. И просверлен криво. Ни о какой прочности разговор не идет.


----------



## zet10 (6 Мар 2014)

Alex KZ писал:


> Изменилось ли качество инструментов Гусарова Е.И. в лучшую сторону с октября 2011 года?


Изменилось...в худшую сторону.
По крайне мере это касаемо полных инструментов.
На досуге смотрел один вариант нового инструмента,который вручили мальчику на конкурсе в виде гран-при.
ИГРАТЬ НЕ ВОЗМОЖНО! Компрессия отсутствует,аккорд плывет,поэтому родители его продали и купили итальянца.
На счет других моделей не знаю,может и есть у него хорошие варианты...


----------



## Jupiter (6 Мар 2014)

zet10 писал:


> Изменилось...в худшую сторону.


 
И давно...


----------



## zet10 (6 Мар 2014)

hrustalev.vladislaw писал:


> Не поддерживайте Корейско -Гусаровский баянопром


Да уж...в 2014 году,по истечении трех лет,теперь уже сложно не согласится с этим лозунгом 2011 года.


----------



## Alex KZ (7 Мар 2014)

Эх была-не-была. Рискну сотней тысяч рублей и закажу у Гусарова баян модель ЮПИТЕР-2. На свой дилетантский взгляд, думаю эта модель для учащегося ДМШ года три поработает. Тем более, Евгений Иванович приглашает в свою компанию на прослушку изготовленного инструмента.


----------



## Dmvlad (7 Мар 2014)

На авито есть баян Бариновский диапазон 58, семь регистров и т.д. Посмотри лучше его, 220 просят, торг обещают

http://www.avito.ru/moskva/muzykalnye_instrumenty/bayan_yupiter_268917998

Думаю лет 10 прослужит


----------



## Jupiter (8 Мар 2014)

Alex KZ писал:


> Эх была-не-была. Рискну сотней тысяч рублей и закажу у Гусарова баян модель ЮПИТЕР-2. На свой дилетантский взгляд, думаю эта модель для учащегося ДМШ года три поработает.



Почему бы и нет...Эта модель,кстати,самая удачная даже с корейским басом в левой...Только насчёт механики всё же сомнения берут...
Тут на сайте за 120 тыс.Юпитер кусковой отдают, 61 диапазон.Может лучше его? 4 голоса как никак. Да и "России" можно в пределах 70-80 штук найти...
Всё же за 100 тысяч двухголосный,55 диапазон,корейские голоса...
Ну попробуйте...Если зовёт послушать.


----------



## chinyaev (8 Мар 2014)

*Alex KZ*,
Месяц назад я приобрел Юпитер 2 для музыкальной школы. До сих пор присутствует чувство радости за правильный выбор! Особо подсказать было не кому, поэтому выбирал практически наугад. Рекомендовали АККО, но аналог Юпитер 2 стоит 180 тыс. То есть практически 2 Юпитера. Хорошо, что на фабрике Гусарова работает мой однокурсник по консерватории. Он-то мне и подсказал, что баян добротный и можно брать не опасаясь. Есть одно но - ждать инструмент придется около 5 месяцев. Я свой заказал в Сентябре, а получил в Январе. Теперь про баян. Правая рука по механике и по звуку 5+. Механика схожа с Итальянской - пружинистая и легкая. Разбирал, смотрел. Не знаю как выглядела механика Юпитеров 2011, но эта сделана добротно. Звук на цельной планке тоже восхитительный. По громкости на 2х то голосах звучит даже громче и ярче моего 4х голосного Юпитер-люкс. Отмечу, что аккорд на удивление очень ровный. Про голоса я узнал то, что они практически не ломаются. То есть, совсем не ломаются. С левой дела обстоят немного хуже. Во первых нестандартный строй в октаву у аккордов и выборки. Звучит как левая на аккордеоне (но к этому через пару дней привыкаешь и уже звучит все нормально). Немного тяжеловата механика. Не то, чтобы очень уж тяжелая, но хочется то идеальную! Некоторые басы подхрипывают на сжим. Хрип в басах мне устранили на фабрике за 2 минуты. Сам Гусаров объяснил, что все эти мелкие неудобства в левой руке (нестандартный строй и хрипящий бас) связаны с большой компактностью инструмента, которое необходимо для малышей. Поэтому все пространство и расчитано до миллиметра. Недавно имел возможность сравнить Юпитер 2 с аналогом Акко. Вот примерная оценка. Цена Юпитер 100 - Акко 180 тыс. Правая клавиатура Юпитер 5+ Акко 5- Левая клавиатура Юпитер 4 Акко 5. Все уже знают про ломкость голосов на баянах АККО + на инструменте, который я держал в руках звучность правой клавиатуры была немного слабее левой. Я не рекламирую Юпитер, но мимо темы не могу пройти. Гусаровцы сделали классный инструмент! Есть у него конечно, минусы, но и плюсов немало. Вот еще что. В комплекте баяна 2 набора ремней и удобный чехол. Это тоже очень порадовало. Так что заказывайте Юпитер 2, не пожалеете. Теперь про вариант покупки кусковых баянов. Россия вообще не рассматривается. В кусковом варианте она полный хлам. Есть цельнопланочные России, те еще куда не шло. Но опять же их громоздкость и огромный вес. Куски Юпитер есть на Итальянских голосах. Вот они еще ничего. Не намного отстают от цельнопланочных, правда при игре требуют больше усилий. Но как правило их цена тоже не намного ниже цельнопланочных. С простыми же (не Итальянскими) кусковыми голосами Юпитер такой же хлам как и Россия. Еще у б/у Юпитеров болезнь с ломкой рычагов правой клавиатуры+компрессия не на высоте. Так что берите Юпитер 2.


----------



## Alex KZ (8 Мар 2014)

*Dmvlad*,
Спасибо, видел это/эти объявления. Я этих продавцов не пойму. Одно и то же предложение выставили ДВА продавца с разницей в 5000 руб.
Сравните и найди хотя бы одно отличие(исключая имя продавца) 
http://www.avito.ru/moskva/muzykalnye_instrumenty/bayan_yupiter_268917998
http://www.avito.ru/moskva/muzykalnye_instrumenty/bayan_yupiter_234700059

Жгут ребята(как сказали бы мои дети).


----------



## Dmvlad (9 Мар 2014)

Alex KZ
Позвонить и спросить, за спрос денег не берут, никаких предоплат, утром стулья-вечером деньги.

Интересно , а если бы инструменты фабрики Гусарова назывались бы не Юпитер, а по другому к ним такое же отношение было бы?


----------



## Alex KZ (9 Мар 2014)

Dmvlad писал:


> Интересно , а если бы инструменты фабрики Гусарова назывались бы не Юпитер, а по другому к ним такое же отношение было бы?



Хороший вопрос... Сам об этом размышлял.


----------



## Jupiter (9 Мар 2014)

Dmvlad писал:


> Интересно , а если бы инструменты фабрики Гусарова назывались бы не Юпитер, а по другому к ним такое же отношение было бы?



Это беспредметный вопрос - Юпитер это бренд, это 70% покупаемости только по имени брэнда. Все надомные инструменты( которые отнбдь не хуже Гусаровским,может и лучше в несколько раз за счёт наших,российских аккордов) тоже продаются под именем Юпитера...
Никто не откажется от этого брэнда. А небудь Гусаров под брэндом Юпитера - всё, участь китайских инструментов... Соответственно и отнощение бы было как к продукции 3 сорта...
Но Юпитер 2 у него внеконкуренции и по звуку и по цене. То есть ,"детская шкала" у него на мировом стандарте. За это можно похвалить. Но сроки изготовления длинны... 3-4 месяца это было бы хорошо...10 месяцев ждали последний инструмент мои знакомые. Баринов эти модели не делает. Гусаров,я так думаю, тоже не в восторге от этих заказов: это для любой фабрики не рентабельная модкль.Кстати,у итальянцев подобный инструмент в два раза дороже.


----------



## Alex KZ (9 Мар 2014)

Dmvlad писал:


> Позвонить и спросить, за спрос денег не берут, никаких предоплат, утром стулья-вечером деньги.



По всей видимости сайт AVITO завис или сдулся. Даже телефон невозможно узнать - не показывает. :cray: 
И сообщения не отсылает.


----------



## Alex KZ (19 Мар 2014)

```

```
Jupiter писал:


> Тут на сайте за 120 тыс.Юпитер кусковой отдают,


Похоже не отдают. Молчат уже вторую неделю.
Наверное жалко расставаться...


----------



## Евген (24 Мар 2014)

chinyaev писал:


> Месяц назад я приобрел Юпитер 2 для музыкальной школы. До сих пор присутствует чувство радости за правильный выбор!...Хорошо, что на фабрике Гусарова работает мой однокурсник по консерватории. Он-то мне и подсказал, что баян добротный и можно брать не опасаясь.


У меня ощущение, что разговор идет о разных инструментах под одним названием. Инструментах, которые приобретаются по знакомству (чтобы их довольные покупатели совершенно искренне освещали их несомненные достоинства) и тех, у которых
Jupiter писал:


> Клапана,вернее их основания,Гусаров для удешевления начал лет 5 назад делать пластмассовые.



и прочие недостатки.
Может фотографии того, что внутри у "Юпитера-2" позволят хотя бы частично снять эту неопределённость?


----------



## Alex KZ (24 Мар 2014)

Евген писал:


> Может фотографии того, что внутри у "Юпитера-2" позволят хотя бы частично снять эту неопределённость?



Действительно, кому не жалко "вскрыть" инструмент Гусарова о представить на всеобщее обозрение "внутренности " баяна ЮПИТЕР - 2 от Гусарова?
Заранее благодарю смельчака.


----------



## bombastic (24 Мар 2014)

Не забывайте, что у Юрия Медяника баян с корпусом Баринова, а всё остальное Гусаровское!
и многие мои коллеги говорят, что именно его ателье дешевле и маневренней делают (быстрее) инструменты - например для требовательных клиентов (сам недавно баян держал) делают недурные экземпляры.


----------



## Евген (25 Мар 2014)

Alex KZ писал:


> Действительно, кому не жалко "вскрыть" инструмент Гусарова о представить на всеобщее обозрение "внутренности " баяна ЮПИТЕР - 2 от Гусарова?


Сомневаюсь, что это может произойти по следующим причинам:
1) участники форума в основном играют на профессиональных инструментах и им безразлично что находится внутри ученических;
2) работает принцип "королевского жирафа" :




" — Нас с вами надули — здорово надули! Но мы, я думаю, не желаем быть посмешищем всего города, чтоб над нами всю жизнь издевались. Вот что: давайте уйдем отсюда спокойно, будем хвалить представление и обманем весь город! Тогда все мы окажемся на равных правах. Так или нет?
— Конечно, так! Молодец судья! — закричали все в один голос." См
.
Ибо найдётся обязательно "умник", который предложит провести фотосессию внутренностей ныне выпускаемых инструментов для профи... А демонстрировать, что на твоём инструменте сэкономили при его производстве, продав по безумно дорогой цене... В общем, дураков не ожидается. :biggrin:


----------



## Dmvlad (25 Мар 2014)

*Евген*,

при чем тут дураки? наоборот надо сфотографировать и показать на реальном примере какие инструменты не стоит брать, а то так всегда и получается - все многозначительно молчат, боятся выглядеть некорректно и оно идет как идет, люди по незнанию берут эти инструменты, поставщики некачественных инструментов процветают. И так во всем, лучше промолчим, видите ли мы же культурные люди. .. Пусть производители знают какое отношение к их инструментам, и что есть понимающие в качестве люди, помимо их, авось что-либо изменят к лучшему


----------



## Дмитрий2008 (25 Мар 2014)

Что я думаю об инструментах фабрики Гусарова? (Если это тот Гусаров, который работает на МЭФМИ в Очаково). Было это 15 лет назад, незадолго до дефолта. Друг на этой фабрике выбирал инструмент - купил в итоге, я вместе с ним этот баян "щупал". Звучание вроде ничего было, только вот в процессе эксплуатации регулярно стали ломаться голоса. Вот и все, что в осталось в моей памяти за эти годы. Больше как-то с выбором и покупкой инструментов сталкиваться не приходилось. По крайней мере - у Гусарова точно.


----------



## диапазон64 (21 Май 2014)

Alex KZ писал:


> Действительно, кому не жалко "вскрыть" инструмент Гусарова о представить на всеобщее обозрение "внутренности " баяна ЮПИТЕР - 2 от Гусарова?
> Заранее благодарю смельчака.



Конечно же, не жалко. Предлагаю краткую фотосессию Гусаровского ЮПИТЕРА 2-Й МОДЕЛИ.


























[/img]
















































































































































































Все фотки один файлом СМОТРЕТЬ ЗДЕСЬ


----------



## sedovmika (21 Май 2014)

Добрая вещица...


----------



## ze_go (21 Май 2014)

диапазон64 писал:


> Конечно же, не жалко.


Коля, а какой вес инструмента?


----------



## диапазон64 (21 Май 2014)

*ze_go*,
ze_go писал:


> Коля, а какой вес инструмента?


Взвесил. Ровно 20 фунтов ( с плечевыми ремнями).


----------



## Dmvlad (21 Май 2014)

на вид вроде добротно сделано... Ни разу правда не слышал как они звучат (Юпитера Гусарова) разве только в Ютубе...


----------



## MiKont (21 Май 2014)

Гусаровский "Люкс" не сравниться ни в механике, ни в звуке с Бариновским инструментом, даже с моделью №2.


----------



## hondaaccord (21 Май 2014)

Это не реклама, лишь мнение. Мягко скажу, удивляет общий негативный настрой. Имеющий уши, да услышит, и т.д., ощутит и увидит, то, что «щупая» покупает. 
Видел, как готовился инструмент для баяниста, из Терем-квартета, выдала надпись названия коллектива на фасаде инструмента - так понял, что ему. Ведь Евгений Гусаров никогда не отличался хвастовством, он человек скромный, без лишних пафосных понтов и бравады. Мой бывший наставник, весьма незаурядный и титулованный педагог- исполнитель, как свой инструмент (не «Гусаровский»), так и инструменты купленные для консерватории (в том числе «Гусаровские»), в которой профессорствует, решил возить ему. Хотя хорошо знаком с его конкурентом-антагонистом Сергеем Бариновым. Ведь оба производителя, когда-то работали в одной «колхозной» артели в Очаково (все понимают, остаться друзьями на фоне столкновения интересов, «прихватизации» производственного процесса, бренда, в общем, дела, невозможно). Один из двух статусных московских «академиков» баяна, апологет «баянизма» и коллега моего бывшего наставника, не раз был замечен в офисе у Евгения Гусарова (ремонт, настройка, покупка, что там, даже не важно!). Хотя сам играет на Пиджини и на буклетах заявлен, как лицо фирмы. Можно ещё парочку фактов залить на форум в поддержку производства, да думаю, каждый сам должен решать, в каждом конкретном случае!


----------



## Dmvlad (21 Май 2014)

дааа... чего-то нет единого мнения, так и хочется сказать: "В чем истина? Сократ ведь говорил, что истина одна!"


----------



## uri (21 Май 2014)

а истина у каждого своя))лично мне нравятся детские инструменты Гусарова.они вне конкуренции. а вот "взрослые" концертные мне не очень...имхо.на форуме уже немало обмусолено про них...


----------



## диапазон64 (21 Май 2014)

hondaaccord писал:


> Можно ещё парочку фактов залить на форум в поддержку производства,


 Поделитесь этими фактами, пожалуйста, если не трудно. Интересно было бы узнать больше подробностей. Спасибо.

Dmvlad писал:


> на вид вроде добротно сделано...



Согласен, что на вид смотрится неплохо ( как внутри , так и снаружи). Но этот критерий очень обманчивый. Время покажет... думаю, что если что-то должно поломаться, то это случится скоро ( в ближайшие лет 5-7)

MiKont писал:


> Гусаровский "Люкс" не сравниться ни в механике, ни в звуке с Бариновским инструментом, даже с моделью №2.



Что Вы имеете в виду? Можно поконкретней, пожалуйста? Обоснуйте своё мнение. Каждый имеет право на мнение.


----------



## Dmvlad (22 Май 2014)

uri писал:


> на форуме уже немало обмусолено про них...


Эта тема была начата в 2011 году, время идет, ничто не стоит на месте, все меняется. Насколько я понимаю, первые АККО тоже были не лучший вариант, может и здесь что-то поменялось? Фабрика работает, значит есть покупатель и спрос - это несмотря на цену не на много отличающуюся от "Юпитера" Бариновской фабрики. При этом, мнение завсегдатаев форума о качестве Гусаровских инструментов не самое лучшее или наоборот, во всех темах (читал я их про данные баяны), мнения расходятся. Основные претензии были (из всех тем как я понял) в основном к механике некачественной сборки и к сырому дереву из которого изготавливают корпуса.


----------



## ze_go (22 Май 2014)

Как-то Юрий Васильевич (Шишкин) рассказывал, что "щупал" самые лучшие модели Гусаровской фабрики - не дотягивают до Бариновских


----------



## Dmvlad (22 Май 2014)

и так все время во всех подобных темах...как-то, где то, кто-то Напомню, на дворе 2014 год


----------



## Alex KZ (22 Авг 2014)

Уважаемая публика, рад сообщить, что 15 августа сего 2014 года приобрёл ЮПИТЕР-2 на фабрике ЮПИТЕР (дир. Гусаров Е.И.) для своего юного дарования. Общее впечатление - очень хорошее. Евгений Иванович Гусаров принял очень тепло и заботливо. Предоставил несколько инструментов "на пробу". Пригласил ещё несколько специалистов на, так сказать, "смотрины" моего юного дарования, на то как он упражнялся со многими инструментами, включая и кларнет, и ЛЮКСовый ЮПИТЕР, и 3-х голосый. Мини-концерт удался. Сын выдал "на гора" ВСЁ на что был способен после долгой дороги в Первопрестольную(на фабрику приехали сразу с самолёта). Далее Е.Гусаров провел по фабричным помещениям - ознакомиться с основными этапами изготовления баяна. У сына конечно глаза разбежались по стендам - какой же выбрать инструмент. Забрали конечно заказанный ЮПИТЕР-2(причем Евгений Иванович предложил на выбор из трёх). Фотографироваться отказался наотрез. 
Если форумчанам интересно - выложу и фото и видео исполнения моим сыном произведения на Гусаровских ЮПИТЕРах. 
С уважением, Алексадр.


----------



## sedovmika (23 Авг 2014)

Да, выложите пожалуйста видео и фото, очень интересно!!


----------



## Alex KZ (8 Сен 2014)

sedovmika (23.08.2014, 07:18) писал:


> Да, выложите пожалуйста видео и фото, очень интересно!!


Прошу прощения за задержку - видео и фото в смартфоне, а мой комп пока "не распознаёт" его. Сейчас ребята специалисты разберутся и я размещу здесь всё, что отснял. 
С уважением, Алексанр.


----------



## Dmvlad (8 Сен 2014)

*Alex KZ*, 
Поздравляю с покупкой-)) долгие были Ваши муки выбора-)). Интересно, а как Вам трехголосый баян (Юпитер-3) ?


----------



## Alex KZ (8 Сен 2014)

Евгений Иванович конечно предоставил для пробы и этот трёхголосый ЮПИТЕР 3. Честно говоря, я бы его забрал, НО... стоимость евоная составляет 200тыс руб, и моё юное дарование пока ещё мал для такого инструмента. После "пробы" ЮПИТЕРа 3, договорились с Гусаровым о следующем раунде наших взаимоотношений лет эдак через 2-3. Подождём пока мышечная масса нарастёт, ну и мастерство исполнения на ЮПИТЕРе 2 повысится. А там глядишь может сразу на Люксовый пересядем. Главное чтобы у родителя(т.е. у меня) финансов хватило, да и желание у "баяниста" не пропало.


----------



## Alex KZ (8 Сен 2014)

Dmvlad (08.09.2014, 09:10) писал:


> долгие были Ваши муки выбора-)).


Кстати, через день, после покупки ЮПИТЕРа2, смотрю в инете вот это объявление http://www.avito.ru/moskva/muzykalnye_instrumenty/bayan_yupiter_388810349
и глазам своим не верю. Решил позвонить продавцу, НО "*абонент выключен или вне доступа*"
Так что наш дальнейший выбор ещё продолжается. Мы с сыном решили так - вырастем из ЮПИТЕРа 2 - его подарим ДМШ(пусть молодое поколение занимается), а себе возьмем что-нибудь по-серьезнее. Жизнь покажет..


----------



## vev (8 Сен 2014)

Очень смахивает на разводилово. Avito этим страдает последнее время очень сильно.


----------



## Alex KZ (9 Сен 2014)

vev (08.09.2014, 21:12) писал:


> Очень смахивает на разводилово. Avito этим страдает последнее время очень сильно.


Скорее всего так оно и есть. Но под ложечкой засосало А ВДРУГ и взаправду за 120тыс дают Большой ЮПИТЕР? Хорошо что "абонент вне зоны...", а то бы до сих пор себя кусал от досады.


----------

